# Salmon River NY need a partner!



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone interested in wading the Salmon River NY? Oct 1st-4th
Would be leaving Columbus around 6pm Friday nite and driving straight up then coming back on Monday the 4th afternoon. 

Looking for someone serious that can split $$ and can carry my salmon out of the river each day.  j/k


Ive been fishing this area for 18 years and normally do really well.
Big Kings, Coho, Skam, Steel, Bows & Browns...this place has it all. :B
Weather reports look favorable to produce a major run next week.

IM me if interested.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

We used to fish the Salmon River all the time and did very well but the drive from Columbus was rough. We now hit the Oak and do much better with numbers of salmon caught. Less crowds, easier to wade, and 2 hr shorter drive  Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks, I have been to oak orchard before, not nearly the amount of fish that swim the SR. I usually fish a secondary trib of the SR anyway if the water is @500-750, which will in fact be the senerio this year. 
Altmar fish hatchery produces(stocks) more trout/salmon then any other.
I also am fising with 8 friends that will already be on the SR, so thats not an option.



fishwendel2 said:


> We used to fish the Salmon River all the time and did very well but the drive from Columbus was rough. We now hit the Oak and do much better with numbers of salmon caught. Less crowds, easier to wade, and 2 hr shorter drive  Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

A lot of fish come up the SR..no doubt. We spent most of the time on the flies only section..less crowds and little more wiggle room. Good luck and tell Fat Nancy hello haha


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Your killing me... I did that years ago with my uncle but he is getting a little old for that. I am going to be in Syracuse visting family the weekend of 8th through the 10th.

Next year give me a holler in advance and I can do this. Good luck and be careful, I remember the rocks being very slippery in that river.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn Scott. That trip would be perfect for you (river ratt)  
Will getcha in next year for sure.

Not too much of a problem if I dont find a co-pilot. 
You dont need alot of equipment for this trip so i can load up my clunker honda accord and make the journey and sleep on the floor @ my buddies hotel. 

Where are all the Diehard Fisherman at???

I also have need for a co-angler @ lake st. clair 
Oct 21 after work to Oct 24th 
FULL MOON SMALLMOUTHS/MUSKIES!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I will be there the 12th-14th. Leave some fish for me. Preferably not ratty, white-tailed ones!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

New Breed u only going up once this year


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

yes, once is enuff for me.

looks like there will be a good flow with the rain hitting today.
timing couldnt be any better...as long as i dont do the salmon river swim 

river is running 1,800 right now and should trigger all the staging fish.

FISH ON GUYS!! :B :B :B


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Cool good luck, I plan on going up in about 3 weeks. I am going to stop at the Chautauqua then go up to the Salmon.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> yes, once is enuff for me.
> 
> looks like there will be a good flow with the rain hitting today.
> timing couldnt be any better...as long as i dont do the salmon river swim
> ...


Better hit the diversions, if it's running that high!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Trip rescheduled for the 21-24. Incedible!! 
River is off limits...and Altmar is Flooded.
REDFIELD lake is releasing 30,000gpm

normal flow is 500-750

Suck AZZ!:S 



BrianSipe17 said:


> Better hit the diversions, if it's running that high!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

That sux i need to move my trip back too, I am heading to NC going after the king makeral and Spanish.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Let me check but the 21st i may be able to go if u still need partner for the Salmon river


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

brian, let me confirm dates with the guy that booked our rooms. 
stay in touch PM

cheers



Brian.Smith said:


> Let me check but the 21st i may be able to go if u still need partner for the Salmon river


----------



## fshgw/2 (May 24, 2004)

My dad was up there this past week. They had great fishing until the flood on Friday. He said that the river was truly incredible.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Trip rescheduled for the 21-24. Incedible!!
> River is off limits...and Altmar is Flooded.
> REDFIELD lake is releasing 30,000gpm
> 
> ...


Talke to my buddy in CT. His friend is at his cabin along the river up there. My buddy has 6 acres on the lake in Redfield, too. It was an unbelievable 20,000 cfs this weekend! The water was flowing over the steel bridge at the fishing access in Altmar. If you have fished there, you know how far you normally have to walk down to get to the river there. Wow!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just got back. Unbelievable. Skunked. Even with the guide, no fish. The flood really screwed things up. All the kings were up high with people shoulder to shoulder to shoulder... I didn't want any part of it. 

I did see a few steel landed in my group. I only had a couple hookups, but none landed.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thats very wierd. i heard the kings & ho's were very scarce. tons of steelhead though.

the group of 7 guys i normally go with were up there for 5 days (oct8-12)and only brought back 12 kings. they did get a couple dozen steelhead though.

i was seeing awesome reports from the side tribs but these guys are clue-less unless i am with them. 




BrianSipe17 said:


> Just got back. Unbelievable. Skunked. Even with the guide, no fish. The flood really screwed things up. All the kings were up high with people shoulder to shoulder to shoulder... I didn't want any part of it.
> 
> I did see a few steel landed in my group. I only had a couple hookups, but none landed.


----------

